# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  गोंद के औषधीय गुण -

## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



किसी पेड़ के तने को चीरा लगाने पर उसमे से जो स्त्राव
निकलता है 
वह सूखने पर भूरा और कडा हो जाता है
 उसे गोंद कहते है .
यह शीतल और पौष्टिक होता है . 
उसमे उस
पेड़ के ही औषधीय गुण भी होते है .

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



आयुर्वेदिक  दवाइयों में गोली या वटी बनाने के लिए भी 
पावडर की बाइंडिंग के लिए गोंद का इस्तेमाल होता है .

- कीकर या बबूल का गोंद पौष्टिक होता है .

- नीम का गोंद -  रक्त की गति बढ़ाने वाला, 
स्फूर्तिदायक  पदार्थ है।
इसे ईस्ट इंडिया गम भी कहते है .
 इसमें भी नीम
के औषधीय गुण होते है

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



- पलाश के गोंद से हड्डियां मज़बूत
होती है 
पलाश का 1 से 3 ग्राम गोंद मिश्रीयुक्त दूध 
अथवा आँवले के रस के साथ लेने से बल एवं वीर्य
की वृद्धि होती है 
तथा अस्थियाँ मजबूत बनती हैं और
शरीर पुष्ट होता है।
यह गोंद गर्म पानी में घोलकर पीने से
दस्त व संग्रहणी में आराम मिलता है।



- आम की गोंद 
स्तंभक एवं रक्त प्रसादक है। 
इस गोंद
को गरम करके फोड़ों पर लगाने से
 पीब पककर बह जाती है 
और आसानी से भर जाता है।
 आम की गोंद को नीबू के रस
में मिलाकर चर्म रोग पर लेप किया जाता है।

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -


- सेमल का गोंद  - 
मोचरस कहलाता है, 
यह पित्त का शमन
करता है।
अतिसार में मोचरस चूर्ण एक से तीन ग्राम
को दही के साथ प्रयोग करते हैं। 
श्वेतप्रदर में इसका चूर्ण
समान भाग चीनी मिलाकर प्रयोग करना लाभकारी होता है।
 दंत मंजन में मोचरस का प्रयोग
किया जाता है।

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -


- बारिश के मौसम के बाद 
कबीट के पेड़ से गोंद
निकलती है 
जो गुणवत्ता में बबूल की गोंद के समकक्ष
होती है।

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



- हिंग भी एक गोंद है 
जो फेरूला कुल 
(अम्बेलीफेरी, दूसरा नाम एपिएसी) 
के तीन पौधों की जड़ों से निकलने
वाला यह सुगंधित गोंद रेज़िननुमा होता है । 
फेरूला कुल में
ही गाजर भी आती है ।


 हींग दो किस्म की होती है

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



हींग दो किस्म की होती है

- एक  पानी में घुलनशील होती है 
जबकि दूसरी तेल में ।


किसान हींग के  पौधे के आसपास की मिट्टी हटाकर
उसकी मोटी गाजरनुमा जड़ के ऊपरी हिस्से में 
एक चीरा लगा देते हैं । 
इस चीरे लगे स्थान से अगले करीब तीन
महीनों तक एक दूधिया रेज़िन निकलता रहता है । 
इस  अवधि में लगभग एक किलोग्राम रेज़िन निकलता है ।

हवा के संपर्क में आकर यह सख्त हो जाता है 
कत्थई पड़ने  लगता है ।
यदि सिंचाई की नाली में इस हींग की एक
थैली रख दें, 
तो खेतों में सब्ज़ियों की वृद्धि अच्छी होती है 
और वे संक्रमण
मुक्त रहती है । 
पानी में हींग मिलाने से
इल्लियों का सफाया हो जाता है 
और इससे
पौधों की वृद्धि बढ़िया होती

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -


- गुग्गुल एक बहुवर्षी झाड़ीनुमा वृक्ष है
जिसके तने व
शाखाओं से गोंद निकलता है, 
जो सगंध, गाढ़ा तथा अनेक वर्ण वाला होता है. 
यह जोड़ों के दर्द के निवारण और धुप
अगरबत्ती आदि में इस्तेमाल होता है .

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -


- प्रपोलीश- 
यह पौधों द्धारा श्रावित गोंद है
जो मधुमक्खियॉं 
पौधों से इकट्ठा करती है 
इसका उपयोग
डेन्डानसैम्बू बनाने में तथा पराबैंगनी किरणों से बचने के
रूप में किया जाता है।

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -



- ग्वार फली के बीज में 
ग्लैक्टोमेनन नामक गोंद
होता है .
ग्वार से प्राप्त गम का उपयोग दूध से बने
पदार्थों जैसे आइसक्रीम , 
पनीर आदि में किया जाता है।
इसके साथ ही अन्य कई व्यंजनों में भी 
इसका प्रयोग
किया जाता है.ग्
वार के बीजों से बनाया जाने वाला पेस्ट
भोजन, औषधीय उपयोग के साथ ही
 अनेक उद्योगों में भी काम आता है।

----------


## shriram

गोंद के औषधीय गुण -


- इसके अलावा सहजन , बेर , पीपल , अर्जुन आदि पेड़ों के
गोंद में उसके औषधीय गुण मौजूद होते है


साभार --http://kattar-hindu.blogspot.in/2013/04/blog-post_22.html#more

----------


## suresh namdeo

very nice information,thankyou

----------


## garima

हिंदी में लिखे

----------


## garima

बहुत बढ़िया श्रीराम जी कुछ नया  पता चला।

----------


## Shree Ji

अदभुत जानकारी मित्र श्रीराम 
लेकिन जो गोंद का लड्डू बनता है वो गोंद कौन सी होती है और उसके क्या क्या लाभ है बताने का कष्ट करे

----------

